# Kellner to TiVo users, Free TV could come to an end.



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

PASADENA, Calif. -- Television viewers could face paying for channels they now receive free if digital video recorders kill commercials, said Jamie Kellner, chairman of Turner Broadcasting System.

The wider use of systems like TiVo and ReplayTV, which allow viewers to easily skip through ads, would force a change in how broadcast and basic cable TV is supported, Kellner said Friday.

"Don't think for a moment there's a free lunch involved in this," Kellner told the Television Critics Association. Viewers could end up paying about $250 a year above any cable or satellite fees, he said, based on his own rough calculation.

Kellner had been asked to expand on remarks to CableWorld magazine in which he said viewers who skip commercials are "stealing" programming.

Click Here For The Full Story


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

There would be product placement in shows long before that ever happened. Or there would be the black crawl at the bottom.

The $250/year fee would be a long time away.


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

He's just blowing smoke. VCRs do the same thing - just in analog fashion. VCRs haven't put tv stations, or the movie industry out of business yet, so why should PVRs? 

However...If they'll let me have my West coast feeds back, I won't have to record anything, thus I'll see all the commercials!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

amen to that....these people talk and act nore childish than my 8 yr old...

if broadcasters want to fire up piracy to an art, this is the way to set that in motion-i know there is NOTHING on tv worth a $250 users fee..of course, i could ALWAYS go back to reading books...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well since Dish dont charge the $10 fee for PVR's if they started charging it to make up for this fee then it would be no higher than Tivo's product. A LOT of people will be getting rid of cable and satellite tv if this would ever happen bc that would nearly double some people's monthly bills. They would lose a LOT more money with the customers getting rid of cable/satellite than make money off of that. There should not be so many commercials anyways if we are already paying for the service. Maybe half as many commercials would help because people would hardly see it worth skipping ahead a commercial or two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Forgive me.. I haven't watched my quota of feminine hygiene product commercials.. Can I do penance by carefully watching Victoria Secret commercials?

Geez! this bozo better go back to his doctor to get back on track with his Xanax/Zoloft/lithium treatments.. Does he really think blowing smoke this way will really help things (other than making him feel better after venting?).

If the commercial is good, (believe it or not!) I'll watch it. Witness the AFLAC commercials (the ones with the loud mouth duck). I wouldn't miss one, they're a scream.. I'll be ****'d if I'll buy the insurance, though.. Does that count toward my commercial watching obligation?

Perhaps we should all chip in and pay for a subscription for a sedative and an antidepressant for this idiot Kellner?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Well since Dish dont charge the $10 fee for PVR's if they started charging it to make up for this fee then it would be no higher than Tivo's product. *


Please compare apples to apples. Tivo and UTV charge $10 per month because the equipment is basically free or very low price. E* charges $549 for a dual-tuner PVR. I paid $39 for my UTV. While they don't charge a monthly fee, the initial cost makes up for it. You are still paying a PVR fee, just upfront...


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

I counted 10 commerials . I watch CSI . 10 comerials ? They could cut it down to 5 or less . The FCC does not care anymore . More power to cable and no power to satellite companies . FCC WRONG .


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I figure someone would say something about the higher upfront cost to get the PVR feature for free, but with the technology had been out for a while and hard drives getting cheaper and cheaper, they could make the equipment more affordable in which they could do it like that if they had to, but on the other hand, those that already charge the $10 fee could not go on and charge another $10, but they already raised their fee up to like $12-$13 a month on the standalonse if I am not mistaken.

If there would be in fact half as many commercials there would probably be a good bit more watching those commercials. How about a combination of half as many commercials and product in the show placement as commercials, this may actually work and make everyone happy.


----------

